# The Reverse Bandwagon.



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

A few things. 

First, I went from respecting Lebron James for his talent, to slowly but surely despising the guy for being a me first prima dona who goes out of his way to make everything about him. Over the last few months I have grown an unhealthy hatred for the man. He doesn't occupy my thoughts, but when I hear of him I think "Man, I hate that *******."
I never knew of your owner before tonight, but I now consider him to be a friend of mine. I am glad he didn't pussy foot around and went right out and blasted Lebron in the media. I have to respect a guy who does that, and I hope I'm not the only one.
Back in the day I was a semi Cavs fan, just because of their heart. The Andre Miller, Lamond Murray days. Sure they sucked, but they tried hard and surprised everyone now and again

I am institutionalizing the reverse bandwagon. I am now a full fledged Cleveland fan. R-Star may even decide to mod you crummy lot someday. 

**** Lebron. Long live R-Star.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dan Gilbert is probably going to have alot of fans now.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm with this.

As a Bulls fan, and division rival, I'm now a Cleveland fan as well.

I'm joining the reverse bandwagon.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

has lebron james become the most hated player in the league? just reading facebook and tweets tonight, i honestly have never seen so many fans lost by one player with one phrase.

has the maybe...7 year (?) reign of kobe actually ended?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm also now a Cavs fan, aside from supporting Philly, NO, Charlotte, and Memphis. That's a lot, but I'll be following the Cavs and rooting for them from now on.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I really thought that alot of cleveland fans took for granted what the had in lebron, on a few other boards i would read their arrogance disgusted me and i had always hoped that lebron would leave them and they could go back to the gutter and all the frontrunners would go away... but after the way lebron has acted and by basically publicly humiliating and entire city and fanbase i have softend on those feelings... i will never be a cavs fan cause i worship the bucks but as a fan in a small market i can understand what they are going through and i feel for them... i hope gilbert brings you guys back to respectability cause the next year or two is going to be rough


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You know, R-star, your avatar just reminded me, is this the first time that one man wrecked a franchise's fortunes _twice_?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> You know, R-star, your avatar just reminded me, is this the first time that one man wrecked a franchise's fortunes _twice_?


The Cavaliers made the mistake of not playing in the NCAA. Danny Fairy can't do **** in the NBA, but if they were playing college ball he would have player/coached them to 10 years of prosperity. 

Also, I am drunk. So if my post doesn't make sense, that is the primary factor as to why.

I think Futuristixen or whatever her name was is dead, along with the other Cavs bandwagon fans, so it should be pretty easy for me to become the leader of the Cavs on this forum. You guys better ****ing listen to me. What I say goes or you can go cheer for another team.

We're going to suck, but I'm a Pacers fan so I'm ok with that. I'm used to it. We're going to suck, but we're going to be cool and suck. Like the Fonz, Greased up Deaf Guy, Chevy Chase, or something along those lines.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> The Cavaliers made the mistake of not playing in the NCAA. Danny Fairy can't do **** in the NBA, but if they were playing college ball he would have player/coached them to 10 years of prosperity.
> 
> Also, I am drunk. So if my post doesn't make sense, that is the primary factor as to why.
> 
> ...


I'm joining the team, R-Star. Lead the way! :canada:


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

These are hilarious. 

WWW.FUKLBJ.COM


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Count me in on the Revers Bandwagon! I'm a NY die hard fan (Knicks,Yankees,Giants & Rangers) but what LBJ did was a total disgrace to the state of Ohio and the NBA. I hope Cleveland can put it together and actually win a championship before LBJ does. As a matter of fact if not Cleveland, any other NBA team other than Miami I'll be rooting for. I don't think i've ever hoped for Lakers to repeat more than I have for this coming season. Also, Cleveland has to put together a package for a new face of the franchise, maybe put something together for Evan Turner? He was an Ohio State player... Please do something, he can't have the last laugh.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Count me in, man!
I'm a Cavs fan now, too!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Someone call Dan Gilbert, we need a new logo.

We are changing, the logo needs to show this.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

Am I allowed on this bandwagon even though I've been a fan of the Cavs for 20+ years?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I will allow it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

R-Star, you never fail to amuse me


----------



## Daniels (Jan 24, 2009)

Does Camron know about that banner FX? You might owe him some big $$ for stealing his catchphrase.

Also, I'd like to join this reverse bandwagon. As a disillusioned Pacers fan, its probably the best home for me.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Go Cavs


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Daniels said:


> Does Camron know about that banner FX? You might owe him some big $$ for stealing his catchphrase.


U mad? Big $$$ bitches


----------



## Daniels (Jan 24, 2009)

Just you wait...I'll have my own blog someday too, and then I'll ask people if they U mad too.


----------

